# Water bubbles under paint



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You should not use oil-based finishes over concrete. They will react with the alkali in the material. And, they cure with a solid, non-breathable skin that will trap any moisture. It still sounds like you need to address your moisture/wetness issue before finishing with anything though.


----------



## rightchuffed (Oct 24, 2009)

*water bubbles*

sdsester:

thank you for reply. I do not know what other steps I can take to remove the moisture from the walls. As I mentioned, I have now scraped, sanded and stripped the oil paint. We are currently having a dry day so hoping the sun will help to dry cement a bit more. Could the polyfilla be causing the problem?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Polyfilla is not a product that I have used and I don't know if it is sold in the US (in looking online it looks like it is cellulous based and out of Australia but also sold in Canada?). No matter. I don't think anything on the surface is the basis of your problem. What concerns me from your description is that this severe water penetration started after hurricane damage and subsequent repairs and was not a problem before? It sounds like something happened to the integrity of your concrete walls in the storm or the reconstruction process that it is causing them to absorb water. Is it something so simple as gutters not getting replaced or something like that? Until the "water during every storm" issue is addressed I am not sure much will work on the surface. Drying the walls out will only help until they get wet again? You certainly don't want to plaster a wall that stays wet frequently.


----------



## rightchuffed (Oct 24, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Polyfilla is not a product that I have used and I don't know if it is sold in the US (in looking online it looks like it is cellulous based and out of Australia but also sold in Canada?). No matter. I don't think anything on the surface is the basis of your problem. What concerns me from your description is that this severe water penetration started after hurricane damage and subsequent repairs and was not a problem before? It sounds like something happened to the integrity of your concrete walls in the storm or the reconstruction process that it is causing them to absorb water. Is it something so simple as gutters not getting replaced or something like that? Until the "water during every storm" issue is addressed I am not sure much will work on the surface. Drying the walls out will only help until they get wet again? You certainly don't want to plaster a wall that stays wet frequently.


Strangely, all the water bubbles appear below window level ( from sill to bottom ( about 3 feet). Discovered that the window installer stuffed gaps between window frame and wall with empty cement bags and then ran a strip of silicone around. Have now addressed that issue. Also discovered that window frames were not properly sealed when windows were made and have sealed each join with silicone. In another room of my house it is the inside wall that is absorbing the water even though that wall is also on weather side. Guttering was put down that wall ( did not have it prior to hurricane) and plan to remove it shortly. Again, the damage is below window level. I am considering an awning over this window.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad you are finding the source of your wetness problems. It sounds like somebody did a real hack job on those windows and I am sorry they may continue to haunt you. I am surprised the install passed inspection. Hope removing the new gutter fixes the wetness in the interior wall else it must be some other roof issue.

I'd let everything dry out now for a bit and then try priming and painting again. I hate to see you use a concrete sealing product because you don't want to trap moisture in the walls. Try quality latex binding primers and paints the next go.


----------



## rightchuffed (Oct 24, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Glad you are finding the source of your wetness problems. It sounds like somebody did a real hack job on those windows and I am sorry they may continue to haunt you. I am surprised the install passed inspection. Hope removing the new gutter fixes the wetness in the interior wall else it must be some other roof issue.
> 
> I'd let everything dry out now for a bit and then try priming and painting again. I hate to see you use a concrete sealing product because you don't want to trap moisture in the walls. Try quality latex binding primers and paints the next go.


INSPECTION!!!!! Ha ha.:laughing: I live in the West Indies so that should tell you something. We do not get latex paints here but rather emulsion paint so that is what I am currently using. The interior wall that is water-logged presents another problem. The entire room was painted with oil paint and I cannot think of any way to remove it all short of paint stripper ( at $47.00 per tin). And they call this paradise!!!!!!! :wallbash: What I wouldn't give for a Home Depot or Canadian Tire store right now. Heck, I'd be happy to settle for Wal-mart.
I really do appreciate you taking the time to help me with my problems. Stay tuned for more "As The Paint Peels"


----------

